# How to remove rear light?



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi

I have been having the dreaded bulb failure on my right rear light for a few months and now I am getting indicator failure too so I def need to check the connector and at a min clean the earth etc

Prob is, being a complete mechanical numpty, how do I remove the rear light? 
If anyone can also send me a link to the topic re fixing the earth issue that would really be appreciated(I have hunted for it but can't find it)

Thanks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't you need to remove the rear light to change the bulbs - so I presume that you've already done that bit.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

viewtopic.php?t=332559


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The removal of the light units is explained in the handbook. Prise open circular cover in the boot side trim and use the tool from the tool kit to undo the bolt behind it.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

I've just removed mine to re align them, it's easy mate.

Open the boot. Flat screw driver, prise the little flaps open on either side. Using the flat head unscrew both bolt/screws on either side and take them out. The light unit slides to side. (Not back towards the exhausts) Be carefully of catching the light unit on the body work as mine were a little tight. Can be a little fiddly due to the plastic guard which sits in the boot recess

Connor


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

As said above be careful not to twist the light units when removing them because you can crack or break off the corner of the light against the bodywork or chip off the paint.
Something to consider when removing the lights, when the screw that retains the light is almost unscrewed try pushing on it which in turn pushes the light away from its mounting point and in the direction it needs to go before removing the screw completely and pulling the light away from the car.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> As said above be careful not to twist the light units when removing them because you can crack or break off the corner of the light against the bodywork or chip off the paint.
> Something to consider when removing the lights, when the screw that retains the light is almost unscrewed try pushing on it which in turn pushes the light away from its mounting point and in the direction it needs to go before removing the screw completely and pulling the light away from the car.


Yeah I've seen peoples TT's with there rear lights broken in the corner, probably because of doing that ahah


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, much appreciated


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

legend139 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > As said above be careful not to twist the light units when removing them because you can crack or break off the corner of the light against the bodywork or chip off the paint.
> ...


Yeah they are a bit tight if they've never been removed before and it's tempting to pull the light away at a bit of an angle.
There's also the little triangle seal (if I remember right) to keep an eye on as it can drop off when removing the light. Just take your time.


----------



## Quatrofoot (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of the little triangular seal in place? Mine were missing so I bought a pair but cannot figure out how to fit them. Most puzzling piece I've ever dealt with. Not sure they still had them on 2008......


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Am I missing something here with this little triangle seal?! Ahaha


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Guys, I currently have the rear light out. After cleaning the male and female contacts, is it a good/bad idea to give a light squirt of WD40? I'm thinking best not too.....


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

IMHO WD40 is just for solving rust problems. It doesn't protect or long term lubricate anything. Better not.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

mwad said:


> Guys, I currently have the rear light out. After cleaning the male and female contacts, is it a good/bad idea to give a light squirt of WD40? I'm thinking best not too.....


It's not going to hurt any and will disperse any moisture.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies
Someone else suggested a little Vasaline on another topic. Thoughts please?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Never used it on any electrical connections personally so can't comment on its suitability in this instance.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Quatrofoot said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the little triangular seal in place? Mine were missing so I bought a pair but cannot figure out how to fit them. Most puzzling piece I've ever dealt with. Not sure they still had them on 2008......












Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

That's the little bugger. .. :twisted:


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Templar said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I currently have the rear light out. After cleaning the male and female contacts, is it a good/bad idea to give a light squirt of WD40? I'm thinking best not too.....
> ...


My understanding is that the WD in WD40 stands for water displacement. So not really a lubricant; may help prevent forming of corrosion.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah water dispersion is exactly what it was designed for and nailed on the 40th attempt.
Good for removing road tar from your paint work too as it happens.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Great for all sorts of stuff. Google it and see.


----------



## Quatrofoot (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the picture Gogs! I finally have them installed but it was very tricky to poistion them correctly and then to fit the light unit. Not sure what they do but if they prevent water ingress all is good!


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Quatrofoot said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the little triangular seal in place? Mine were missing so I bought a pair but cannot figure out how to fit them. Most puzzling piece I've ever dealt with. Not sure they still had them on 2008......


I seem to have lost one of these seals - what is the part number?

Cheers


----------



## Quatrofoot (Aug 29, 2010)

8J0-810-967 or -968 depending on whether you need right or left.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Silicone spray?


----------



## bradbill (May 18, 2015)

Its easier to do on some cars then others


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

bradbill said:


> Its easier to do on some cars then others


What is ?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Templar said:


> bradbill said:
> 
> 
> > Its easier to do on some cars then others
> ...


Lol that's what I wondered too :lol:


----------

